# My Woodpile



## brianosaur (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok I know I used this as my avatar but I'm new here and figured I'd post it anyway.

Oh, since  the wifes patience with scattered piles of splits is short and my yard space is limited -
is it wrong to stack it 6 feet deep and 6 feet high?  (about 40 long)


----------



## DonCT (Dec 30, 2006)

Holy Bjezus That's a pile


----------



## Corey (Dec 30, 2006)

That is a stack for sure!   6x6x40...looks like a little over 11 cords to me!  If you have it stacked 6' deep and tall, it may take a little more time to season the logs in the center - but what ever works and fits the yard!


Corey


----------



## Roospike (Dec 30, 2006)

Well your no stranger to wood stock , Your just standing on your "money in the bank" 

I stack 6' high 20' long and 16' deep ( up to 22' deep) in my main finished pile and its in the sun full time and two years minimum to dry and a lot of air flow .


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice stack


----------



## Gunner (Dec 30, 2006)

It a crime to stack less than 6 ft, it's just a waste of space.


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 30, 2006)

All split by hand or did you use a splitter?


----------



## brianosaur (Dec 30, 2006)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> All split by hand or did you use a splitter?



Hand split? What's that?   LOL  

Tried that when I first started with my stove.  Had a tree guy dump 36" rounds without knowing what I was in for.
Sledge, Maul, Axe, Huge pry bar and a heck of a lot of heavy breathing.
Mega back pain, stuck wedges, and a whole lot of #$@!% swear words later....

  ...ta da!  Brand new splitter was on the way!

Life sure has been good ever since.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 30, 2006)

brianosaur said:
			
		

> earthharvester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya ........


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 30, 2006)

I only split by hand when I have too. I am looking into splitters now. I'm thinking American or Timberwolfe


----------



## Todd (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice pile, smart move with the splitter. Saves the back.

What stove do you burn?


----------



## brianosaur (Dec 31, 2006)

Todd said:
			
		

> Nice pile, smart move with the splitter. Saves the back.
> 
> What stove do you burn?


Thanks,  After reading your post I went and added a signature to my profile.

Here's pics of it


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 31, 2006)

Very,very nice. I like the brick work


----------



## My_3_Girls (Jan 2, 2007)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> I only split by hand when I have too. I am looking into splitters now. I'm thinking American or Timberwolfe



I've used the small timberwolf - excellent machine but a little pricey


----------



## glassmanjpf (Jan 3, 2007)

What a wood pile!  Nice stove and mantel too.  You need a shirt that says...what else but 

GOT WOOD? :lol:


----------

